# Badminton courts in Dubai



## Iain McIntyre (Jan 25, 2012)

Please can anyone let me know where to find badminton courts in Dubai??


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Badminton leagues, events, and more


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Iain McIntyre said:


> Please can anyone let me know where to find badminton courts in Dubai??


Apparently there is a club up near Mirdiff, I was going to check it out in the next week or two. Emirates Badminton Club i think


----------

